# Azonic Outlaw 10mm thru axle?



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey whats up, I have the outlaws on my Preston and wanted to do a 10mm bolt axle instead of the QR. I tried doing a search but couldnt find it, I know atomlab makes a conversion but its for there hubs only.. My preston can only run a 135mm x10mm do you guys know how i can convert the outlaw from QR to 10mm thur axle? Thanks


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Kind of wondering the same thing.
I know QR is basically the same, I think it's the same axle width, but the rear end has bolts instead of a qr clamp?


----------



## canadabacon (Jul 10, 2007)

my set of outlaws came with all the pieces to swap between qr or 12mm for the rear


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah I know you can run a 12mm thru but my preston only has the spacing for 10mm rear so I am wondering if there is any way to run a 10mm thru on the outlaws?


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

i swapped the 10mm sleeve out of my transition hubs into the outlaw hub. I am just running reg qr on the transitions. I have the 10mm qr on the outlaws.


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

So I am still confused I want to run a 10mm bolt on axle not a QR is there anyway to do it with the outlaws?


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Get the axle conversion from Atomlab. It's a 12mm axle tapered down at the end for 10mm dropouts. Simple and cheap.


----------



## .Danno. (Jun 18, 2005)

RED5 said:


> Get the axle conversion from Atomlab. It's a 12mm axle tapered down at the end for 10mm dropouts. Simple and cheap.


Azonic has one as well http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_41&products_id=116 ($14.95)


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

RED5 said:


> Get the axle conversion from Atomlab. It's a 12mm axle tapered down at the end for 10mm dropouts. Simple and cheap.


I thought you can only use them with atomlab hubs per there website. Also the azonic momentum axle is that the same thing or do you need 12mm dropouts for that one cause my bike only has 10mm dropouts. Thanks for the help


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

El Gordo said:


> I thought you can only use them with atomlab hubs per there website. Also the azonic momentum axle is that the same thing or do you need 12mm dropouts for that one cause my bike only has 10mm dropouts. Thanks for the help


no no no...

You take your rear wheel.. convert it to the 12mm thru axle setting. ok. we good?

next. you buy the azonic momentum axle..

Put that axle in your Rear outlaw. The axle has a 12mm OD in the places that it contacts the hub, yet has 10mm threaded bits on the end so you can run it in your 10mm drop-out frame.

follow? :thumbsup:


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

I have the 10mm adapter from Azonic, and it works great, just buy it from them


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

get a momentum axle from azonic...


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

El Gordo said:


> I thought you can only use them with atomlab hubs per there website. Also the azonic momentum axle is that the same thing or do you need 12mm dropouts for that one cause my bike only has 10mm dropouts. Thanks for the help


Yeah, from ride-this, I asked them about using that on the outlaws and they said it wouldn't be an issue, I recieved converted my outlaws to 12mm used the atomlab axle and I haven't looked back, it works great :thumbup: pretty sure I saw you at diablo on sunday also..


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Bought a Momentum axle from Beyond Bikes. Replaced the QR on the Nomad.
I can really tell the difference in the tight switchbacks. Rear triangle is very "reactive".
Well worth the $15.00 spent!

Go here: http://www.beyondbikes.com/BB/ItemDesc.asp?IC=CM-WH-AZMmtmaxl


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

Also NYCFREERIDE.com Nice 12mm to 10mm Step down. I run that on my outlaws.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

bpatterson6 said:


> Also NYCFREERIDE.com Nice 12mm to 10mm Step down. I run that on my outlaws.


wow that axle from NYCFREERIDE is HAWT! Might have to consider one of those for my AM bike, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## spacoli (Jan 15, 2004)

Question guys, what performance difference do you get from this solid thru axle other than strength? I have a set of Outlaws I install on my Heckler when doing FR and DH.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

spacoli said:


> Question guys, what performance difference do you get from this solid thru axle other than strength? I have a set of Outlaws I install on my Heckler when doing FR and DH.


Read my last post!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

spacoli said:


> Question guys, what performance difference do you get from this solid thru axle other than strength? I have a set of Outlaws I install on my Heckler when doing FR and DH.


less lateral flex... More flickable and sensitive rear end... I'm running Azonic Outlaws with a Momentum Axle too... Awesome setup... cheap and performs!!!


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

This tells you how retarted I am I have a momentum axle found it in my Azonic box I remember ordering one with the wheels... Guess i forgot about it... So that all I need just swap in that axle..

Hey Spaulding I was at Diablo on Sunday, what were you riding... Probably did see me nobody has that Hot Wheels TLD Helmet.....


----------



## spacoli (Jan 15, 2004)

I see, Mudd I did read your post but it didn't hit me. 

So the rear end reacts better to turns and such because the more solid axle tieing both sides of the swingarm better (less flex) than a conventional quick release.

I will be looking into one of those axles. Thanks


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

El Gordo said:


> Hey Spaulding I was at Diablo on Sunday, what were you riding... Probably did see me nobody has that Hot Wheels TLD Helmet.....


green dirtbag


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

captain spaulding said:


> green dirtbag


Ok cool I do remember seeing a Dirtbag out there.. Was a real nice day to ride.. I ate it hard on lower dominion had to go home after that one.... You going on the 28th for Diabloween. PM next time if you want to meet up and ride

Oh I will be on a Dirtbag too soon, just ordered one up, a Blue one with a Roco TST R..


----------



## racerzero (Jan 4, 2004)

My Outlaws came with QR, 12mm thru-axle and the 10mm bolt-on axle.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

dh/freeride + qr/rear wheel = bad scene. I will only run bolt-on hubs now. I had a DT Swiss Onyx rear hub on my Bullit and it was forever comin' loose. Switched to bolt-on hub & it made the rearend more solid feelin' and eliminated the qr issue. I have a set of Outlaws, (bolt-on), on my VP Free now. ZERO issues.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

El Gordo said:


> Ok cool I do remember seeing a Dirtbag out there.. Was a real nice day to ride.. I ate it hard on lower dominion had to go home after that one.... You going on the 28th for Diabloween. PM next time if you want to meet up and ride
> 
> Oh I will be on a Dirtbag too soon, just ordered one up, a Blue one with a Roco TST R..


A dirtbag on the way?... Didn't you just build that preston? Haha. I wish I was you man.

I think we did see you sunday fixing you bike after upper breakout. I was with Spaulding on a Gran Mal. You gonna be there before Diabloween? We head up every weekend.


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

njhcx4xlife said:


> A dirtbag on the way?... Didn't you just build that preston? Haha. I wish I was you man.
> 
> I think we did see you sunday fixing you bike after upper breakout. I was with Spaulding on a Gran Mal. You gonna be there before Diabloween? We head up every weekend.


Yeah after I ate it , I couldnt keep the chain on kept dropping... I didnt see a Gran Mal out there but cool.. Yeah I should be out there if I dont have to work they been killing me with OT on the weekends .. As soon as I get this new frame and up hopefully I can get out there before they close up... Oh by the way I just changed my order its gonna be a new Blindside with a floater, Cam talked me into it today..... My Wife wants to kill me right now.. I just moved up here where do you guys go after Diablo closes up?

What do you guys think of my 66 SL ATA on the Blindside??


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

spacoli said:


> I see, Mudd I did read your post but it didn't hit me.
> 
> So the rear end reacts better to turns and such because the more solid axle tieing both sides of the swingarm better (less flex) than a conventional quick release.
> 
> I will be looking into one of those axles. Thanks


Best bang for the buck, IMHO!


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Also, if you own a VP-Free, go with the 12mm Azonic Recoil Axle, instead of the stock gold axle!

Here: http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/pr...d=115&osCsid=2c91285953f486097d598ba684e6ad7f


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Mudd said:


> Also, if you own a VP-Free, go with the 12mm Azonic Recoil Axle, instead of the stock gold axle!
> 
> Here: http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/pr...d=115&osCsid=2c91285953f486097d598ba684e6ad7f


That looks like the axle that came w/my Outlaws.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

El Gordo said:


> Yeah after I ate it , I couldnt keep the chain on kept dropping... I didnt see a Gran Mal out there but cool.. Yeah I should be out there if I dont have to work they been killing me with OT on the weekends .. As soon as I get this new frame and up hopefully I can get out there before they close up... Oh by the way I just changed my order its gonna be a new Blindside with a floater, Cam talked me into it today..... My Wife wants to kill me right now.. I just moved up here where do you guys go after Diablo closes up?
> 
> What do you guys think of my 66 SL ATA on the Blindside??


Damn ballller, from a Preston to a Blindside ain't bad.. 
We do some shuttling at ringwood/skyline drive usually, some street riding and some xc-ish riding as well when the lifts aren't open..
66 SL ATA should be real nice(and light) on a Blindside..


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

man w/ one hand said:


> That looks like the axle that came w/my Outlaws.


Yep. The Azonic Recoil axle comes with the 150mm Outlaw.


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

Another question on the conversion...

Does the QR axle simply slide out after losening the axle with cone wrenches? Or are the axles PRESSED into the hub bearings which would require a hub press to remove... and same to install the Azonic momentum axle?

I have the Performance Loco wheels that are "supposedly" the same as the Azonic Outlaws... but it appears my rear axle IS pressed into the hub bearing which means I can't swap the axles and complete the conversion myself since I don't have a hub bearing press. =/

Thanks!


Phil.


----------

